# 55 pounder!!



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Now I know everyone on here has shot at least one 20 pounder in thier day. I figure thats about the average wieght of your normal everyday honker.. So check out this BEAST! The goose in my right hand is just a regular 20 pounder so the one in my left hand must be at least 55lbs!! Of course I cleaned it and ate it already. Was'nt that good..









On a seriouse note.
After we finished up we pulled the blinds into the corn field, as there were more flocks on the way, and ran in for breakfast. Came back and waited for a them to leave. All looked good so we went in to pick it up. One decided to stay but not for too long.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fletch13 (Jun 21, 2008)

wow that is some goose!


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

I like the rakes. :beer:


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Did you get a rough weight on that bird, it does look like a monster?


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Thats funny. Yah some of those small geese we get the mallards put them to shame.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Goose Guy350 said:


> Did you get a rough weight on that bird, it does look like a monster?


Yes actually. I have a scale in the blind bag -always-. I know it's gonna be almost impossible, but any guesses??


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I say 14 LBS.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

13 lbs 4 oz


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

that is a monster goose!


----------



## Mrmallard (Aug 9, 2008)

12lbs 5oz


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

13 lbs 8 oz


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

what are you guys talking about? that things tiny


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

12


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

We scaled a big boy out at 12lb 10oz the other day and he didn't look quite as chunky so I'm going to say 12lb 15oz. He was definitely a bit longer going from the ground to my belly button which doesn't add much.

Originally had him at 13.1, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

USSapper TAKES THE TITLE!! Only wieghed 12 on the nose. Was a bit supprised myself. Our largest goose of the season so far out of 288 logged.


----------



## cupped-in123 (Sep 23, 2008)

haha this weekend the biggest was 13.8, and the smallest was 3.3.......thats always pretty cool to compare them :beer:


----------



## TNESS (Sep 30, 2008)

Thats a Monster!!!.....


----------

